
Building Searchable Encrypted Databases with PHP and SQL - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/05/building-searchable-encrypted-databases-with-php-and-sql
======
earthrise
This post really needed to be written -- I get this question a lot, too. I
like the blind indexes concept, it saves you from having to find some weird
deterministic encryption mode (like using an HMAC of the message as the CBC
mode IV or something insane like that) and it's more flexible by allowing the
fuzzy indexing.

